# Broken glass door on Jotul stove



## Mstikes (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a used classic Jotul wood stove about 10 years ago and to glass on one of the door has cracked as you can see in the picture. I live in Canada and I'm looking to replace it and I was wondering what the best alternative was ?

The problem is that I can't find a plate with a serial number anywhere on it. I was told that my insurance might even drop my fire coverage if it's not an official stove with a serial number.






Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you post pix of the ENTIRE stove? That we we can probably ID it & refer you to a stove glass place in your area. If course, you'll also hafta tell where in Canada you're located!


----------



## Mstikes (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Daksy

I live in Montreal and here is the full picture of my Jotul wood Stove


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a Jotul 12 Firelight. Here's the manual. You can either call your local stove shop or remove the remaining piece of PyroCeram as a template & have a new one (or TWO!) made...

http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Files/USA/Old products/Old Stoves and inserts manuals/Jotul_12_Firelight_0910.PDF

Hope this helps.

PS,. If I get some time later on, I'll try to locate a local source for you...


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 22, 2013)

Jotul Dealers near Montreal, Quebec:

*Maison Chaleur et Confort*11.5 Kms
565 rue de Lanaudiere
Repentigny, QC J6A 7N1
Phone: 450-582-0912
*Boutique Chaleur*
11.7 Kms
620 Blvd. Roland-Therrien
Longueuil, QC J4H 3V9
Phone: 450-463-1870
Email: bout.chaleur@sympatico.ca

Bonne Chance!


----------



## Mstikes (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the info Daksy !

One last thing. Is it normal that there is no plate with a serial number on my stove ? I was told that this could cause me problems insurance wise.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 22, 2013)

Mstikes said:


> Thanks for all the info Daksy !
> 
> One last thing. Is it normal that there is no plate with a serial number on my stove ? I was told that this could cause me problems insurance wise.


 
I'd talk to one of those dealers. There may be another way to ID the serial number by one of the castings, but I don't know that for sure...


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2013)

Woodmans can probably help you if the local dealers can't.

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html


----------

